# New Syrian Hamster...



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Some of you may have read about me getting a new hamster in July.
Well after much persuasion and nagging  my mum has let me buy one today.
He is supposed to be a he, but he looks far from it at the moment, so will have to check in to that.
Now I just need to think of a name.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

amazingly cute! 

i love the colouring of him/her


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

Gregory! but pronouced Gwegory lol hes CUTE!!!  you excited?


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Lol he is gorgeous, it was so hard to pick between him and the other one that looked pretty much like him. But he's a little fluffier and wasn't biting the guy lol, so picked him.
I wouldn't say I'm too excited haha, I've had zillions of hamsters, but I am like  cos my mum finally gave in


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Anyone wanna throw me some name ideas.
Male or female, as a bit unsure of the sex at the moment.
Or names that will fit both sexes.


----------



## shellinch (Apr 2, 2009)

as in regards to not know if your hamies a girl or boy. when looking at tthere bits if its a girl the holes will be close together. if its a boy the holes will be further apart and he with have balls

also girls with have teats roughly around 4 on each side running from there front leg to there back legs

girl names ~ honey, loony, misty, maisy, damiana
boy ~ henry, jamie, mr tumble etc..

mixed name ~ nibbles, snuffles, malabu (anything achaholic usualy works)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oooh he's gorgeous, looks like my Buffy so Spike would be a good name .


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

shellinch said:


> as in regards to not know if your hamies a girl or boy. when looking at tthere bits if its a girl the holes will be close together. if its a boy the holes will be further apart and he with have balls
> 
> also girls with have teats roughly around 4 on each side running from there front leg to there back legs
> 
> ...


Lol, thanks for telling me that.
But I already know, as I've had hamsters for the past 10 years and also used to breed them.
I was told it was a boy and at the moment it looks female, unless it's one that is late to develop balls as I know it can happen. Hopefully I will have a look later.

Thanks for the name suggestions.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Oooh he's gorgeous, looks like my Buffy so Spike would be a good name .


Aww cute, thanks for the name suggestion!


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Really sweet!  
i miss my Syrian hamsters


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks.
Aww *hugs*


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

My little hammie is a lovely little girl 
I'm half gutted, as I wanted a boy, but I've fallen in love with her, so it doesn't matter.
I'm sure I'll get a little boy in the future.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I was going to say it looks like a girly to me! She's very cute! She will need a bigger wheel soon, she looks quite big already. Her adult wheel should be 18cm+. I recomment Wodent Wheels, they are a great size and so quiet!


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Lol, I know she will, especially as she's started chewing this one.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I have never had the problem of hamster chewing the wheel! In fact they don't really chew anything!!!

Char
xxx


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I have never had the problem of hamster chewing the wheel! In fact they don't really chew anything!!!
> 
> Char
> xxx


Lucky!
A lot of my hamsters have chewed the wheel, a lot of the time it's the centre bit which attaches it to the cage. Other hamsters have been good though.


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

Well here are some names!

Snuggles Buttercup, Daisy, Flower, Cupcake, Muffin Sunshine, Rainbow and many more! LOL
Di you find a name?


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for the name suggestions!
I forgot to update this thread.
I have named her Crystal.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Lovely name Crystal. Good choice.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Hehe thanks, it's thanks to BillyBoysMammy, she suggested it and I loved it.


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

aww my daughter will be getting one soon.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

awww thats so nice! i begged my mum to get me a hammy when i was younger....she didnt let me...so now im in uni i have 7  ahahhaaa


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

my god where do you keep them all.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

in very nice cages  got 3 syrians...one dwarf and 3 robos...the robos live together  is it the dwarf you are getting for your daughter?  and my room is huge...its got its own sofa lol ....and i have a rabbit hahahaaa


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Lol, I used to have between 4 to 6 at one time, and when I bred them, I had about 13, though the babies were obviously with their mother until they went to their new homes.


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

no i am getting the dwarf for myself and the syrian one for my daughter.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

the other way to tell a male from a female is the shape of their bottom.
A female will have a curvy bottom whereas a males will be more pointy looking.
Sounds odd but very true and an easy way for inexperienced people to tell either way


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

lau02 said:


> no i am getting the dwarf for myself and the syrian one for my daughter.


that sounds like an excellent choice  syrians are amazing  you sound like you have done your homework on them, so im sure you will give them a good home


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

toddy said:


> the other way to tell a male from a female is the shape of their bottom.
> A female will have a curvy bottom whereas a males will be more pointy looking.
> Sounds odd but very true and an easy way for inexperienced people to tell either way


I'm experienced  Have had hamsters for the past 10 years and bred them.


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

yes i have had hamsters in the past but i never had dwarf ones so i cant wait to get them.
So when i am done we will have 2 dwarfs, one siberian, 2 guiena pigs and a cat lol.


----------

